# TO20 Starting help



## Bigwilly (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello TF

Just brought a TO20 and the starter motor wont crank when i follow the procedure in this vid....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTG9AtbLwBQ]‪1951 Massey Ferguson TO-20 Tractor‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

How can i fix it?

When i lift and push the lever right over and then push forward, does it travel the same distance as selecting a gear or is it shorter.

It feels to me as though the lever is stuck and not engaging any switches or mechanical things. What can i do to check it out?

The tractor is not here at the moment so can someone give me a list of things to check.

So far ive checked the Voltage on the batt and thats fine and she starts 1st time when i use the manual handle at the front,

Cheers


----------

